

Ask HN: revenue sharing model digital publishing tool/platform a good idea? - coodoo

hi HN members,<p>We are currently building a digital publishing platform sort of in the vein of onswipe/adobe DPS, it's a set of tools that help publishers to create apps for their contents (books, magazine or newspaper, think "our choice" kind of publication) that run on iOS/Android tablets and phones.<p>Most vendors in this sector are charing monthly platform fees and per download fee (take DPS for example, it's $0.3 for each download of the issue).<p>We are considering a revenue-sharing model that publishers just need to pay a one-time setup fee, then we will split the revenue, be it by selling of each issue, or advertisement.<p>Do you think this is a good/viable idea ? thanks.
======
angusland
You need to talk with publishers. Find out what their pain is (might be this -
I don't know)

